

Learn how to be a "lean startup" with LeanLaunchLab - techcofounder
https://www.leanlaunchlab.com

======
hack_edu
I've said it before, and I'll say it again. How soon until the second layer of
meta-startups come along? Sounds like a business opportunity!

Who wants to be my co-founder at a startup that helps startups that help
startups?

~~~
FelixP
It's startups all the way down!

/inception

